# The new puzzles of MOYU（魔域）



## MOYU (Mar 18, 2014)

13x13x13 about 13.5cm.It will be for sale in April or May.


----------



## kcl (Mar 18, 2014)

6x6 looks so good 

I haven't seen the internals, but it looks pre florianish like the 4x4s.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 18, 2014)

I will be buying the 6x6 once it is released  
Moyu is the new era of speedcubing, such great speedcubes 
Dont quote me on that now...


----------



## yockee (Mar 18, 2014)

I wish they wouldn't pillowfy their big cubes.


----------



## Kesava Kirupa (Mar 18, 2014)

13x13 
Awesome!


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow, awesome, probably not going to buy it though


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 18, 2014)

Been waiting for something like this to buy along with an Aosu. I really wish they'd make a 5x5 that doesn't need modding though.

Does anyone know if it's possible to 3D print cubes yet?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 18, 2014)

Mass produced MegaMorphix and cubic 3x3 and 4x4 shape mods? Awesome-O.


----------



## szalejot (Mar 18, 2014)

Why no 5x5?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Moyu, you're doing a great job. Keep it up!




CriticalCubing said:


> I will be buying the 6x6 once it is released
> Moyu is the new era of speedcubing, such great speedcubes
> Dont quote me on that now...



I just did. what are you gonna do about it?


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Mar 18, 2014)

Just made a video on this  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNYSVjfPRwA

Sir MoYu, it'll be epic if you come out with a 5x5 too. We're waiting for the 6x6 and 7x7 too! We're in need of the puzzles :3
Sincerely, 
Every Cuber.


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 18, 2014)

Do you know about any stores that will be selling these?


----------



## Chree (Mar 18, 2014)

Probably the only puzzle I'll consider buying out of these is the 6x6. And even then, probably not.

I want dat 5x5


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 18, 2014)

Chree said:


> Probably the only puzzle I'll consider buying out of these is the 6x6. And even then, probably not.
> 
> I want dat 5x5



What 5x5?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2014)

He means that he wants Moyu to produce a 5x5.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 18, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> He means that he wants Moyu to produce a 5x5.



oh ok.


----------



## Nilsibert (Mar 18, 2014)

Chree said:


> Probably the only puzzle I'll consider buying out of these is the 6x6. And even then, probably not.
> 
> I want dat 5x5



Agreed. A 5x5 like the Aosu would be a dream. I don't like my SS 5x5 at all, even after modding it.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 18, 2014)

5x5 pree


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 18, 2014)

Moyu, please make a 5x5!


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 18, 2014)

13x13?

*notices wallet dropping out of my pocket

*DON'T YOU DARE RUN AWAY WALLET*


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 19, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! PLEASEEEEE!
> 
> 
> Everyone that wants a Moyu 5x5 repost this so that Moyu will see it!



chill out dude.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol, sorry. It just seems like a lot of people want one, so if enough people agreed, then Moyu would make one soon.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 19, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Lol, sorry. It just seems like a lot of people want one, so if enough people agreed, then Moyu would make one soon.



They're not going to rush it with all the expectation. Would you rather wait for the best possible Moyu 5x5x5 or have a half-baked version now?


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 19, 2014)

Ollie said:


> They're not going to rush it with all the expectation. Would you rather wait for the best possible Moyu 5x5x5 or have a half-baked version now?



Exactly, it's not like there going to quickly sketch one up in a CAD program within 24 hours and hope it's a good turning cube.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah, you're right, i just want a better 5x5. I can wait


----------



## MOYU (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you, 5X5X5 will be immediately


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, but please take your time with it and don't just put one out their that will be bad like Dayan did with the Panshi.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 19, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5 Moyu please make a 5x5! Moyu please make a 5x5! PLEASEEEEE!
> 
> 
> Everyone that wants a Moyu 5x5 repost this so that Moyu will see it!



Shut up. 

You don't need to spam what you want and all this repost. We already asked for :fp and it would not return. 

So shut up pls  Thanks.


----------



## kcl (Mar 19, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Exactly, it's not like there going to quickly sketch one up in a CAD program within 24 hours and hope it's a good turning cube.



They just posted about it.

Inb4 design out tomorrow


----------



## s3rzz (Mar 19, 2014)

holy ****, a 3x3x4 fisher cuber, 4x4 shape mods, and is that an offset rex?


----------



## Royiky (Mar 19, 2014)

s3rzz said:


> holy ****, a 3x3x4 fisher cuber, 4x4 shape mods, and is that an offset rex?



4x4x4 fisher cube


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> They just posted about it.
> 
> Inb4 design out tomorrow



I highly doubt that Moyu will rush a 5x5 because of my post. Yes it was dumb and i shouldn't of been spamming, but Moyu is a smart company, and i think that based on their other cubes, they will take their time and create a high quality cube.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Shut up.
> 
> You don't need to spam what you want and all this repost. We already asked for :fp and it would not return.
> 
> So shut up pls  Thanks.



Yes, you are right. I will edit my post so it is doesn't spam. Sorry i annoyed you guys


----------



## kcl (Mar 19, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I highly doubt that Moyu will rush a 5x5 because of my post. Yes it was dumb and i shouldn't of been spamming, but Moyu is a smart company, and i think that based on their other cubes, they will take their time and create a high quality cube.



It seems I nailed it XD

Design seen today


----------



## rj (Mar 19, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I will be buying the 6x6 once it is released
> Moyu is the new era of speedcubing, such great speedcubes
> Dont quote me on that now...



Can I put that in my sig?


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Mar 19, 2014)

MOYU 5X5 FINALLY!! http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101560


----------



## Tacito (Mar 19, 2014)

MOYU said:


> Thank you, 5X5X5 will be immediately



Nice!
Goodbye Shengshous!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Mar 19, 2014)

rj said:


> Can I put that in my sig?



I think you only need the middle line.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 19, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> MOYU 5X5 FINALLY!! http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101560



What the ****? That fast?


----------



## kcl (Mar 19, 2014)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> I think you only need the middle line.



much doge
such wow


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 19, 2014)

strakerak said:


> What the ****? That fast?



It was posted yesterday over 24 hours ago, so they had to of already been working on it before the 5 five people before me and i even said anything about it.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> It was posted yesterday over 24 hours ago, so they had to of already been working on it before the 5 five people before me and i even said anything about it.



I can't even understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

Carrot said:


> I can't even understand what you are trying to say.



Allow me to translate, google should have a language called "people who suck at typing": I'm surprised they came out with a design after only 24 hours. This indicates to me that it must have been a design in process before I annoyed them to make a new 5x5.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 20, 2014)

Will you guys chill? Yeah, i made a mistake and shouldn't have spammed Moyu. Stop acting seven and get over it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 20, 2014)

So any other WCA puzzles like the SQ-1, Skewb, Megaminx, or a Pyraminx that we need to know about?


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

Moyu skewb plz


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 20, 2014)

Any estimates on when the 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, and 13x13 might be on taobao and how much they might be?

and a moyu skewb would be awesome.


----------



## kubisto (Mar 20, 2014)

5x5 looks awesome!


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 20, 2014)

ermagherd

i love you moyu


----------



## Carrot (Mar 20, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Allow me to translate, google should have a language called "people who suck at typing": I'm surprised they came out with a design after only 24 hours. This indicates to me that it must have been a design in process before I annoyed them to make a new 5x5.


Couldn't it also have meant:
The Chinese 5x5x5 thread was posted before I began spamming this thread, so they have to have worked on it beforehand. 

But seriously, it's sad when someone is THAT bad at making sense when English is his native language.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 20, 2014)

Pyra please MoYu? It's one of the most popular events


----------



## Lid (Mar 20, 2014)

We need a new Square-1 also ...


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Pyra please MoYu? It's one of the most popular events



no no let's get a skooob


----------



## kcl (Mar 20, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Hey hey now. Let's see if these big cubes maintain the Moyu quality first. =P
> Also Lanlan? Mine is great



You haven't broken it in much haha. Mine is pretty good but it's too locky and easy to pop even though it's modded.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 20, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Pyra please MoYu? It's one of the most popular events





Lid said:


> We need a new Square-1 also ...





kclejeune said:


> no no let's get a skooob



Why not a clock and a megaminx too while they're at it, just complete the whole WCA set


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Any estimates on when the 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, and 13x13 might be on taobao and how much they might be?
> 
> and a moyu skewb would be awesome.



I would estimate that within ¢.01-$100.00.

Edit: realized first time I've used the cents symbol since probably elementary school. Which side does it go on? Or in this context is It really neccessary?


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 20, 2014)

5x5 is coming 
thanks MoYu!!


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 21, 2014)

So excited for 5x5 and 6x6. And 13x13 of course, although I'm unlikely to have money for it. 

Moyu has better things to worry about than clocks, skewbs, and pyras. >.<


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 21, 2014)

OMGZ MOYU CLOCK PREE

guys just please slow down a bit lol xD


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 21, 2014)

I doubt that Moyu will come out with a better clock then the current ones.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 21, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I doubt that Moyu will come out with a better clock then the current ones.



They could make a good one more readily available than the actual Rubik's brand.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 21, 2014)

WTF http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101574 now we need the clock, megaminx and square-1.


----------



## kcl (Mar 21, 2014)

The skewb <3


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 21, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> WTF http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=101574 now we need the clock, megaminx and square-1.



NEW PYRAMINX YESYESYESYESYESYES!!


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 21, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> NEW PYRAMINX YESYESYESYESYESYES!!


YAY YAY better be better than shengyshoe


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 21, 2014)

....


----------



## feifucong (Mar 22, 2014)

The latest information: MoYu sq1 is 3D printing and the design of Megaminx was finished just a few hours ago. These two was designed by the designer of DianMa 3x3, a talented junior high school student.


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 22, 2014)

WHAT!?!?!



feifucong said:


> The latest information: MoYu sq1 is 3D printing and the design of Megaminx was finished just a few hours ago. These two was designed by the designer of DianMa 3x3, a talented junior high school student.


----------



## feifucong (Mar 22, 2014)

The moulds of Pyramix and skewb have just started to make. So we will wait for a little long time.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh my god! How are they so fast at creating puzzles? Next thing we know they will start mass producing cuboids and 15x15's. Moyu really is the next generation of cubing.


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 22, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Oh my god! How are they so fast at creating puzzles? Next thing we know they will start mass producing cuboids and 15x15's. Moyu really is the next generation of cubing.



well, the design of the mega sq1, and the skewb pyra as well I assumed, was made by a junior high school student, which have more free time 
I wonder if the designer of the huanying and the designer of the weilong tried to make their own separate design as well, it might be even more interesting (it will dry out the wallet freaking fast though)

on a side note: that skewb looks similar to meepskewb
and for the pyra, HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)

Meepskewb?


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Meepskewb?



i mean the 'vskoob'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ61BKOrulQ


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> i mean the 'vskoob'
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ61BKOrulQ



Is that just a heavy florian mod? It looks awesome :O


----------



## Ronxu (Mar 22, 2014)

Moyu, y u no like clock?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 22, 2014)

Based on how many puzzles they have shown that they will produce in the past four days, and the number of people on this thread that have asked for one, i am pretty sure that they will make one pretty soon.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 22, 2014)

feifucong said:


> The latest information: MoYu sq1 is 3D printing and the design of Megaminx was finished just a few hours ago. These two was designed by the designer of DianMa 3x3, a talented junior high school student.



PLEASE GIVE ME PYRAMINX I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 22, 2014)

feifucong said:


> MoYu sq1



Oh man, this I gotta see


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 23, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Moyu, y u no like clock?



The thing is, designing a clock is totally different compared to designing other twisty puzzles, so might need to wait quite a while for that


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 23, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> The thing is, designing a clock is totally different compared to designing other twisty puzzles, so might need to wait quite a while for that



Thers that also all of the current clocks have the same mech. Also I don't see how they could change the mech of the clock.


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 23, 2014)

Holy crap. A few days ago people were begging for a 5x5, and now all of a sudden we have a Moyu brand everything. Moyu is on fire! If these puzzles live up to their current standards then most of the other companies are going to be out of business in no time.


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm curious about the internals of their Pyraminx, literally the first thing I would want to see in an unboxing video would be the mechanism.


----------



## Sky Cuber (Mar 23, 2014)

After releasing 13x13 will it become a wca official puzzle and an 
Official event? If that is the case then I am really gong to get into big cubes.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sky Cuber said:


> After releasing 13x13 will it become a wca official puzzle and an
> Official event? If that is the case then I am really gong to get into big cubes.


They don't even have 8x8 as an event, so i doubt that they are going to jump right in and make 13x13 an event


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 23, 2014)

Sky Cuber said:


> After releasing 13x13 will it become a wca official puzzle and an
> Official event? If that is the case then I am really gong to get into big cubes.



No, because even someone very fast would take 30+ minutes. Someone slow might take 90 minutes, and that much time would be extremely difficult to work in to a competition.


----------



## hiruzan1994 (May 31, 2014)

well we're the end of may and I still didn't see anything on the market


----------



## mns112 (May 31, 2014)

Well Moyu Where are you hiding the cubes. Were freaking still waiting.

P.S can you get the 5x5 faster


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2014)

http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-36463-1-1.html


They have a video of their 7x7. 

He/she does R2 weirdly.


----------



## ryanj92 (May 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-36463-1-1.html
> 
> 
> They have a video of their 7x7.
> ...



still looks far from finished, especially since 80% of the turns are outer layer ones, perhaps the inner ones aren't up to scratch yet...

who knows, maybe it'll get to like August and suddenly all the moyu cubes will arrive at the same time


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (May 31, 2014)

Sky Cuber said:


> After releasing 13x13 will it become a wca official puzzle and an
> Official event? If that is the case then I am really gong to get into big cubes.



no thats not fair if we add 13x13 we have to add 8x8 because it isn't fair to the people who want 8x8 so we can't add 13x13 and also if we add 13x13 we will have to dedicate two days of a worlds or nationals just for it becuase noobcubers like to sign up for everything and not even make cutoff and some of the judges i have seen at competitions tho are best friends with the noobcubers don't dnf them because they go waaaaaay over the hard time limit and because they are best friends they like to see if they can finish it in like 8 hours or peel the stickers off but since they think they can judge they go like 10 days over the time limit and still count it as official


don't understand/10


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 31, 2014)

hiruzan1994 said:


> well we're the end of may and I still didn't see anything on the market


The April / May announcement was made before they said the prototype needed extra work. I always add "if all goes to schedule" to any announcement.


----------

